# L'Islam deve diventare religione dell'Europa!



## Giusy (30 Agosto 2010)

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/08/29/news/la_visita_di_gheddafi-6588415/?ref=HREA-1


Stiamo facendo certe figure di merda!!!!!


> *Gheddafi show nella capitale
> "Islam diventi religione Europa"*
> 
> *L'arrivo del Colonnello per  celebrare l'anniversario della firma del trattato di amicizia con  l'Italia. Centinaia di ragazze ad attenderlo nella residenza  dell'ambasciatore per la lezione di Corano.  "Ci ha chiesto di  convertirci". In serata passeggiata in centro*
> ...


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

guarda io per principio non ne parlerei neanche


----------



## Lettrice (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda io per principio non ne parlerei neanche


Ti quoto a malin*q*uore


----------



## Giusy (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda io per principio non ne parlerei neanche


No, bisogna parlarne, perchè certe idiozie non possono passare sotto silenzio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

In sta vicenda ci sono tante di quelle questioni, soprattutto economiche, che fanno digerire a tanti tante cose.
I proclami di quel dittatore sono per lo più vuoti proclami fatti a cognata perché suocera capisca.
Un po' come le dichiarazioni bulgare del silvio ...che fregava ai bulgari di biagi, santoro e luttazzi?


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

siamo patetici...non ho parole


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Gli amichetti il nano se li sceglie proprio bene... :bleah:


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

mi credete che non ce la faccio piu' nemmeno a leggerlo?


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mi credete che non ce la faccio piu' nemmeno a leggerlo?


 
idem
a me poi la faccia del colonnello mi provoca degli attacchi di dissenteria violenta, figurati insieme all'altro....


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Ci manca solo l'Islam...già abbiamo dovuto sorbirci i vari papi...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

E' talmente evidente la personalità disturbata di quest'uomo che non si capisce perché si debba acconsentire alle sue stranezze.
E le deficienti che si convertono?
Offensive innanzi tutto per l'Islam.


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' talmente evidente la personalità disturbata di quest'uomo che non si capisce perché si debba acconsentire alle sue stranezze.
> E le deficienti che si convertono?
> Offensive innanzi tutto per l'Islam.


Ma le deficienti convertite vanno con Geddafi o dobbiamo tenerci pure a esse?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

questo deficienti generale non mi piace.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma le deficienti convertite vanno con Geddafi o dobbiamo tenerci pure a esse?


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo deficienti generale non mi piace.


 Beh una che si converte per aver sentito un discorso di Gheddafi, non mi pare molto riflessiva.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh *una* che si converte per aver sentito un discorso di Gheddafi, non mi pare molto riflessiva.


 deficiente è diverso però che non riflessiva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> deficiente è diverso però che non riflessiva.


 Sinceramente a me pare deficiente.
Non si sono fatte venire dubbi e iniziato un percorso, hanno fatto un giuramento a fine conferenza...


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> idem
> a me poi la faccia del colonnello mi provoca degli attacchi di dissenteria violenta, figurati insieme all'altro....





vuoi vomitare ?

immaginali insieme in un night club.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Micio non si fa così senza...


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

persa, l'ho letto l'artcolo,non tutto perchè non ce la faccio.

mi chiedo che senso abbia spettacolizzare anche una conversione.con le vallette pagate e panini...e loro che chissà quanti chili di viagra si sono acquistati per l'occasione. ma questo è malato davvero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> persa, l'ho letto l'artcolo,non tutto perchè non ce la faccio.
> 
> mi chiedo che senso abbia spettacolizzare anche una conversione.con le vallette pagate e panini...e loro che chissà quanti chili di viagra si sono acquistati per l'occasione. ma questo è malato davvero...


 L'ho detto.
Ma è una cosa evidente: personalità narcisista grandiosa.


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> deficiente è diverso però che non riflessiva.


deficita di capacità di riflessione


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

*I limiti invalicabili 
per il buon nome del Paese*




 I limiti invalicabili 
per il buon nome del Paese

 Fu Indro Montanelli a spiegare che talvolta bisognava votare «tappandosi il naso». Gli interessi economici di tutti gli Stati, anche delle democrazie liberali, applicano un identico pragmatismo. Pensiamo ai rapporti degli Usa con la Cina, che non è certo la patria dei diritti umani. Pensiamo agli europei, italiani compresi, che per il gas e il petrolio trascurano i vizietti autoritari della Russia o la natura non esattamente democratica delle monarchie del Golfo. Non dobbiamo dunque scandalizzarci se l’Italia e il suo governo (peraltro ci provarono anche quelli precedenti, di destra e di sinistra) hanno teso tutt’e due le mani a un interlocutore tirannico, dal passato tenebroso e bizzarro come Muammar Gheddafi. 
 Non dobbiamo neppure, visto che da questa tolleranza ricaviamo un notevole tornaconto, essere eccessivamente intransigenti sulla forma propria delle visite di Stato, e ritenerci perciò offesi da quel che è stato benevolmente definito «folclore». In questi tempi di vacche magre fare business con chi se lo può permettere e portare in Italia i relativi benefici (sperando che tali davvero siano) è cosa che vale ampiamente qualche distrazione protocollare. Tanto più che Berlusconi, visto che di lui si tratta, per favorire l’azienda Italia ha chiuso con Gheddafi l’interminabile contenzioso coloniale e post coloniale, e non ha, come erroneamente si dice, «sdoganato » la reproba ed ex terrorista Libia perché a questo l’Occidente aveva già disinvoltamente provveduto prima della firma del Trattato di Bengasi. 
*Eppure, anche se è ragionevole e conveniente «tapparsi il naso» e accogliere Gheddafi nel modo migliore, crediamo che l’Italia di Berlusconi abbia sbagliato nel superare, o nel lasciare che venissero superati, limiti che dovrebbero essere considerati invalicabili perché collegati al buon nome del Paese e alla sua credibilità sulla scena internazionale.* Erano presenti Berlusconi e quasi tutto il suo governo, ieri, quando Muammar Gheddafi ha lanciato quello che è difficile non definire un ricatto all’Europa. Per fermare l'immigrazione clandestina nella Ue, ha spiegato, la Libia deve ricevere almeno cinque miliardi di euro l’anno. Altrimenti risulterà impossibile controllare il flusso di milioni di esseri disperati, e l’Europa si ritroverà nera come l’Africa. 
 È vero che il leader libico non ha indicato scadenze, non ha precisato i termini dello scambio. Ma ha affermato (e noi rimaniamo speranzosi in attesa di smentite) di muoversi con il sostegno dell’Italia. Come se la ben pagata rappacificazione bilaterale gli offrisse ora l’occasione di alzare la posta, di chiedere soldi a tanti mettendo loro alla gola il coltello dei clandestini. Erano presenti Berlusconi e quasi tutto il suo governo anche quando Gheddafi — che nel frattempo aveva strizzato l’occhio ai padroni di casa appoggiando un seggio italiano nel Consiglio di sicurezza dell’Onu — ha disegnato la sua visione del Mediterraneo. Un mare di pace, e va bene. Un mare che va salvato dall’inquinamento, e va bene. Un mare nel quale deve esserci dialogo tra sponda nord e sponda sud, e va benissimo. E poi, ecco la ciliegina: un mare da sottrarre ai «conflitti imperialistici», nel quale possano muoversi soltanto le navi militari dei Paesi rivieraschi. Chissà se Gheddafi pensava in astratto. Perché in concreto l’unica forza «straniera» dislocata nel Mediterraneo è la VI Flotta statunitense, che ha le sue basi, guarda caso, in Italia. 
 Tutto «folclore», tutte stranezze di un leader che è sempre stato diverso? Chi vuole crederlo lo creda. Ma a noi pare di rivedere semplicemente il Gheddafi di sempre, quello pre-Trattato con l’Italia, quello che ha sempre tenuto la corda tesa per ricompattare il suo fronte interno e ha sempre monetizzato gli interessi altrui. Se necessario con un non troppo velato ricatto, come accade nei confronti di una Europa che conosce bene, e affronta male, la questione dell’immigrazione clandestina. E non finiscono qui, le grandi questioni che la visita del leader libico ha sollevato e che fanno da contraltare alle nostre convenienze economico- energetiche. Gheddafi si fa predisporre una platea in fiore per auspicare che l’Islam diventi la religione dell’Europa. Concetto per nulla scandaloso, dal momento che ognuno è libero di auspicare il trionfo anche planetario della propria religione. 
 Ma Gheddafi il suo proselitismo lo fa a Roma, capitale della cristianità. E lo fa ospite di Berlusconi, che polemizzò a suo tempo con la Francia perché la laica Parigi non voleva che nella poi fallita costituzione europea venissero menzionate le radici giudaico-cristiane. Questo numero Gheddafi lo aveva già recitato in occasione della sua prima visita a Roma. Si poteva e si doveva prevedere, e prevenire, la sua ripetizione. *Anche perché sorge spontanea una domanda: come reagirebbe il medesimo Gheddafi se il capo dello Stato italiano si recasse a Tripoli e lì, nell’ambasciata d’Italia ma davanti a una folta platea libica appositamente riunita, auspicasse la cristianizzazione di Libia e dintorni?* Poi c’è quel tipo di forma che diventa sostanza. Passi, lo abbiamo detto, per gli aspetti circensi. 

 Ma è sbagliato inserire tra le stranezze del colonnello anche la ripetuta convocazione di centinaia di hostess alle quali esprimere, appunto, il desiderio di estendere le fortune islamiche. Come si è giunti a queste riunioni che per la loro evidente selettività di sesso e di estetica offendono le donne? Chi ha finanziato una ricerca tanto accurata e tanto difficile (pensiamo alle implicazioni in materia di sicurezza)? Qualora venisse invocato il rispetto dell’extraterritorialità (gli incontri hanno avuto luogo in sedi libiche), quale parte hanno svolto le autorità italiane? Se si considera che è sempre aperta la ferita delle intese sui respingimenti degli immigrati clandestini provenienti dalla Libia (il numero degli arrivi in Italia è effettivamente diminuito, ma la sorte di quei disgraziati rimandati al mittente rimane più che incerta nei poco ospitali campi di Gheddafi), la nostra impressione è che il conto del dare e dell’avere avrebbe potuto, anzi avrebbe dovuto essere fatto meglio. Anche tappandosi il naso. 
Franco Venturini 
*31 agosto 2010*


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

:carneval:


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

giannelli è un mito.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval:


 :rotfl:
che zerbino di merda! Appecoronarsi ad un pagliaccio simile... :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> che zerbino di merda! Appecoronarsi ad un pagliaccio simile... :unhappy:


fra pagliacci ci s'intende


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

alla cena c'erano tutti i vertici di telecom, unicredito, eni, fiat....non è che non abbia una buona compagnia il prono..


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> alla cena c'erano tutti i vertici di telecom, unicredito, eni, fiat....non è che non abbia una buona compagnia il prono..


chissà perchè...


----------



## Giusy (31 Agosto 2010)

Ovviamente tutte le celebrazioni e le hostess pagate con i soldi di noi contribuenti.... Che pazienza che ci vuole!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Ma industrie private possono fare quello che vogliono e commerciare con chi vogliono.
Un capo di governo dovrebbe avere il senso dello Stato e dell'opportunità politica.
Ma noi abbiamo il silvio.:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ovviamente tutte le celebrazioni e le hostess pagate con i soldi di noi contribuenti.... Che pazienza che ci vuole!!!!!


 Forse le hotess se le paga lui...ma che vergogna!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma industrie private possono fare quello che vogliono e commerciare con chi vogliono.
> Un capo di governo dovrebbe avere il senso dello Stato e dell'opportunità politica.
> *Ma noi abbiamo il silvio*.:unhappy:


Ognuno d'altronde ha ciò che si merita... soprattutto quando se lo sceglie ripetutamente :condom:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ognuno d'altronde ha ciò che si merita... soprattutto quando se lo sceglie ripetutamente :condom:


Già.
Ma sono le donne si sono convertite? gli uomini no? Strana questa cosa....
 Certo, non saranno deficienti, ma sicuramente con un ben misero concetto di se stessi, e della religione, coloro che si convertono così, nel giro di pochi giorni....


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Già.
> Ma sono le donne si sono convertite? gli uomini no? Strana questa cosa....
> Certo, non saranno deficienti, ma sicuramente con un ben misero concetto di se stessi, e della religione, coloro che si convertono così, nel giro di pochi giorni....


 Ma secondo te son conversioni serie? In un circo del genere? Che buffonate...:unhappy:


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma secondo te son conversioni serie? In un circo del genere? Che buffonate...:unhappy:


 
sul corriere di oggi dicevano 20.000 euro a conversione (ma solo le belle fighe :mrgreen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sul corriere di oggi dicevano 20.000 euro a conversione (ma solo le belle fighe :mrgreen


 Son s-figata... :carneval:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> sul corriere di oggi dicevano 20.000 euro a conversione (ma solo le belle fighe :mrgreen


Beh allora ho decisamente sbagliato a parlare di deficienza...si chiama prostituzione...ed è ben grave.


----------



## Giusy (31 Agosto 2010)

Scema io che sto aspettando con angoscia di lavorare quest'anno.... Facevo prima a convertirmi!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh allora ho decisamente sbagliato a parlare di deficienza...si chiama prostituzione...ed è ben grave.


beh hanno venduto il cervello... prostituzione intellettuale semmai. Ma quella in Italia è talmente diffusa da non essere perseguibile


----------



## Giusy (31 Agosto 2010)

Ma dico io...pure i carabinieri....ma non si sono sentiti dei burattini?????

Però noi dobbiamo essere contenti di essere diventati servi della Libia.... sti cavoli!!!!!


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scema io che sto aspettando con angoscia di lavorare quest'anno.... Facevo prima a convertirmi!


ma ho detto solo le belle fighe :mrgreen::mrgreen:
ciao piccola racchiettina mia precaria


----------



## Giusy (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma ho detto solo le belle fighe :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ciao piccola racchiettina mia precaria


Ciao brugoletta, ti ricordo che sono una taglia 38!
Più figa di me non ce n'è!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

A me ha fatto raccapriccio la frase ricattatoria megalomane di volersi presentare come il portiere-guardiano dell'Europa per salvarla dall'invasione nera.
Il pensiero che produce questa frase è rivoltante e stupido.


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ciao brugoletta, *ti ricordo che sono una taglia 38*!
> Più figa di me non ce n'è!


il bello della precarietà :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh hanno venduto il cervello... prostituzione intellettuale semmai. Ma quella in Italia è talmente diffusa da non essere perseguibile


Infatti intendevo prostituzione intellettuale. Molto molto grave.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti intendevo prostituzione intellettuale. Molto molto grave.


 Ma vogliamo colpevolizzare qualche ragazza per questo, quando abbiamo il direttore del tg1 che ha in naso così dentro il buco del culo del nano che pare pinocchio?


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me ha fatto raccapriccio la frase ricattatoria megalomane di volersi presentare come il portiere-guardiano dell'Europa per salvarla dall'invasione nera.
> Il pensiero che produce questa frase è rivoltante e stupido.


 
Mi chiedo chi ci salverà dai buffoni...
Ci stanno portando alla rovina...


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo colpevolizzare qualche ragazza per questo, quando abbiamo il direttore del tg1 che ha in naso così dentro il buco del culo del nano che pare pinocchio?


 
Vuoi proprio provocarmi l'ulcera questa mattina?


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> il bello della precarietà :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Culo secco...:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente a destra come mentalità, trovo una certa difficoltà a riconoscermi nel centrodestra attuale, ma fin'ora si è dimostrato il "meno peggio". Berlusconiano non lo sono mai realmente stato, troppo infastidito dalle sue idiozie.

Ieri mi sono sentito come davanti ad un ricorso storico, e non vi dico quanto spero di sbagliarmi.

Vi ricordate Mussolini e Hitler..............? :unhappy:

Non pensavo si arrivasse a tanto.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato tendenzialmente a destra come mentalità, trovo una certa difficoltà a riconoscermi nel centrodestra attuale, ma fin'ora si è dimostrato il "meno peggio". Berlusconiano non lo sono mai realmente stato, troppo infastidito dalle sue idiozie.
> 
> Ieri mi sono sentito come davanti ad un ricorso storico, e non vi dico quanto spero di sbagliarmi.
> 
> ...


 Non scomoderei certe figure, che anche nel male avevano una loro "grandezza" rispetto a questi due clown!


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Le minoranze sono sempre state oggetto di persecuzione, ben prima dell'avvento di Hitler.  Fanno parte della storia dell'uomo. Ma sarebbe il caso di liberarsi da questi retaggi, dalla paura del diverso, dello sporco, dello straccione, di chi non è come noi...così come ci siamo liberati della schiavitù (in parte, perchè ci sono le forme moderne).
Poi non è solo la paura che ci guida...molte  minoranze vengono fatte fuori per mere ragioni economiche. E' sempre stato così...ma appunto sarebbe ora di cambiare ed evolversi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non scomoderei certe figure, che anche nel male avevano una loro "grandezza" rispetto a questi due clown!


 Beh erano ridicoli non poco pure loro!
La grandezza nasce poi dalle conseguenze tragiche dei loro atti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Le minoranze sono sempre state oggetto di persecuzione, ben prima dell'avvento di Hitler. Fanno parte della storia dell'uomo. Ma sarebbe il caso di liberarsi da questi retaggi, dalla paura del diverso, dello sporco, dello straccione, di chi non è come noi...così come ci siamo liberati della schiavitù (in parte, perchè ci sono le forme moderne).
> Poi non è solo la paura che ci guida...molte minoranze vengono fatte fuori per mere ragioni economiche. E' sempre stato così...ma appunto sarebbe ora di cambiare ed evolversi.


 Ma (come dicono gli ultimi articoli postati nella discussione Rom) dovremmo farlo per difendere la nostra cultura e noi stessi figli di quella cultura.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non scomoderei certe figure, che anche nel male avevano una loro "grandezza" rispetto a questi due clown!


Mussolini era un buffone ("Me a voi cumandè"), Hitler un pazzo furioso, e tutto il "carisma" od il valore di cui sono stati rivestiti trovano ragione solo in una sfortunatissima serie di coincidenze storiche (che poi sono quelle che creano gli eventi storici, non gli uomini).

Berlusconi è indubbiamente un buffone e come fece Mussolini con Hitler, sta facendo la parte del lustrascarpe di un pazzo furioso (ma carismatico, e questo è pericolosissimo!!!)


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mussolini era un buffone ("Me a voi cumandè"), Hitler un pazzo furioso, e tutto il "carisma" od il valore di cui sono stati rivestiti trovano ragione solo in una sfortunatissima serie di coincidenze storiche (che poi sono quelle che creano gli eventi storici, non gli uomini).
> 
> Berlusconi è indubbiamente un buffone e come fece Mussolini con Hitler, sta facendo la parte del lustrascarpe di un pazzo furioso (*ma carismatico*, e questo è pericolosissimo!!!)


 
carismatico per chi?????? per i suoi beduini
gli altri leccano il culo per motivi economici...non credo proprio che si possa considerare carismatico


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh erano ridicoli non poco pure loro!
> La grandezza nasce poi dalle conseguenze tragiche dei loro atti.


 In ognuno di noi se vuoi cercare il ridicolo lo trovi... soprattutto in un uomo. Ma definire Hitler ridicolo mi pare azzardato...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mussolini era un buffone ("Me a voi cumandè"), Hitler un pazzo furioso, e tutto il "carisma" od il valore di cui sono stati rivestiti trovano ragione solo in una sfortunatissima serie di coincidenze storiche (che poi sono quelle che creano gli eventi storici, non gli uomini).
> 
> Berlusconi è indubbiamente un buffone e come fece Mussolini con Hitler, sta facendo la parte del lustrascarpe di un pazzo furioso (ma carismatico, e questo è pericolosissimo!!!)


 Hitler pazzo non spiega nulla... comunque stiamo andando hot-dog :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> carismatico per chi?????? per i suoi beduini
> gli altri leccano il culo per motivi economici...non credo proprio che si possa considerare carismatico


Al paese suo, certo non qui, come Hitler non è che qui abbia mai incontrato il favore popolare. Ricordati che è persidente della Lega Islamica (o qualcosa del genere).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In ognuno di noi se vuoi cercare il ridicolo lo trovi... soprattutto in un uomo. Ma definire Hitler ridicolo mi pare azzardato...


 Intendo proprio fisicamente: pare una macchietta comica.
Per le idee era talmente aberante che ho trovato per anni sconvolgente che fosse stato non dico seguito, ma neppure considerato.
Ma poi ...ho sentito ridire le stesse cose... :unhappy:


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mussolini era un buffone ("Me a voi cumandè"), Hitler un pazzo furioso, e tutto il "carisma" od il valore di cui sono stati rivestiti trovano ragione solo in una sfortunatissima serie di coincidenze storiche (che poi sono quelle che creano gli eventi storici, non gli uomini).
> 
> Berlusconi è indubbiamente un buffone e come fece Mussolini con Hitler, sta facendo la parte del lustrascarpe di un pazzo furioso (ma carismatico, e questo è pericolosissimo!!!)


 
Non sono d'accordo. Comunque , per prima cosa distinguerei Mussolini da Hitler.
Il primo non era decisamente un buffone ed aveva un programma di costruzione dello stato, che andava oltre al mero pararsi il culo di Berlusconi, la cui attività politica è finalizzata semplicemente a non finire in galera. Ed io sono di sinistra fin dalla culla.
Ma andiamo fuori tema ed il discorso diventerebbe pure troppo lungo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hitler pazzo non spiega nulla... comunque stiamo andando hot-dog :carneval:


Hitler pazzo in una Europa impazzita spiega tutto. C'erano gli estremi storici perchè il caporale imbianchino divenisse quello che è diventato. In altre condizioni sarebbe andato avanti di idropittura.
Che poi nella follia ci siano dei talenti, questo è storia quantomeno dell'Arte, e ci sono varie forme di Arte. C'è chi arriva a dire che pure la politica lo sia


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hitler pazzo non spiega nulla... comunque stiamo andando hot-dog :carneval:


Quoto


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hitler pazzo in una Europa impazzita spiega tutto. C'erano gli estremi storici perchè il caporale imbianchino divenisse quello che è diventato. In altre condizioni sarebbe andato avanti di idropittura.
> Che poi nella follia ci siano dei talenti, questo è storia quantomeno dell'Arte, e ci sono varie forme di Arte. C'è chi arriva a dire che pure la politica lo sia


Questo si potrebbe dire anche di Alessandro Magno..senza le giuste condizioni economiche e politiche, sarebbe rimasto in Macedonia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Comunque , per prima cosa distinguerei Mussolini da Hitler.
> Il primo non era decisamente un buffone ed aveva un programma di costruzione dello stato, che andava oltre al mero pararsi il culo di Berlusconi, la cui attività politica è finalizzata semplicemente a non finire in galera. Ed io sono di sinistra fin dalla culla.
> Ma andiamo fuori tema ed il discorso diventerebbe pure troppo lungo.


Per quanto le condizioni storiche siano favorevoli, se non hai un minimo di appoggio su una realtà positiva tutta la tua negatività non può assurgere al consenso popolare, e di questo la chiesa ne è un esempio, tanto per dire.
Mussolini ha preso qui e la idee buone e ne ha fatto un programma passibile di apprezzamento, ma portato avanti solo a proclami e facciate di cartone.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo si potrebbe dire anche di Alessandro Magno..senza le giuste condizioni economiche e politiche, sarebbe rimasto in Macedonia.


Appunto.
Per cui, se paragoniamo le condizioni storiche di ottant'anni fa ad oggi e paragoniamo i personaggi che sono poi stati i protagonisti, certo non troviamo identità di immagini, ma quel qualche sintomo di somiglianza mi inquieta parecchio.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo proprio fisicamente: pare una macchietta comica.
> Per le idee era talmente aberante che ho trovato per anni sconvolgente che fosse stato non dico seguito, ma neppure considerato.
> Ma poi ...ho sentito ridire le stesse cose... :unhappy:


 Decontestualizzi l'immagine... è un errore. Ci sono stati avversari politici, marxisti... che hanno assistito negli anni '30 a dei comizi di Hitler. Ne rimasero terrorizzati, per la capacità "attrattiva" del personaggio.


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per quanto le condizioni storiche siano favorevoli, se non hai un minimo di appoggio su una realtà positiva tutta la tua negatività non può assurgere al consenso popolare, e di questo la chiesa ne è un esempio, tanto per dire.
> Mussolini ha preso qui e la idee buone e ne ha fatto un programma passibile di apprezzamento, ma portato avanti solo a proclami e facciate di cartone.


Uhmm..non direi ...ha combattuto più lui il latifondo mafioso, di quanto abbia fatto la DC. Ripeto, aveva un concetto, seppur assolutamente discutibile di Stato...che poi sia stato oggetto di satira, beh, è un'altro discorso..chiunque lo è.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Hitler pazzo in una Europa impazzita spiega tutto*. C'erano gli estremi storici perchè il caporale imbianchino divenisse quello che è diventato. In altre condizioni sarebbe andato avanti di idropittura.
> Che poi nella follia ci siano dei talenti, questo è storia quantomeno dell'Arte, e ci sono varie forme di Arte. C'è chi arriva a dire che pure la politica lo sia


No.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Uhmm..non direi ...ha combattuto più lui il latifondo mafioso, *di quanto abbia fatto la DC*. Ripeto, aveva un concetto, seppur assolutamente discutibile di Stato...che poi sia stato oggetto di satira, beh, è un'altro discorso..chiunque lo è.


 

E che: doveva combattersi da sola???????!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vado a farmi un panino proletario
A dopo!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Uhmm..non direi ...ha combattuto più lui il latifondo mafioso, di quanto abbia fatto la DC. Ripeto, aveva un concetto, seppur assolutamente discutibile di Stato...che poi sia stato oggetto di satira, beh, è un'altro discorso..chiunque lo è.


Nel sociale Mussolini ha riportato il maggior consenso... d'altronde era socialista massimalista. Molte idee del fascismo arrivano da lì.


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No.


Ma infatti questa idea dell'Europa impazzita è assolutamente infondata. Non c'erano pazzi, da nessuna parte..ma semplicemente la costruzione di un disegno che partiva da lontano.
L'idea dei pazzi e della pazzia è servita a tranquillizzarci le coscienze. Come dire: tutti pazzi e quindi incapaci di intendere e di volere. Non è così.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti questa idea dell'Europa impazzita è assolutamente infondata. Non c'erano pazzi, da nessuna parte..ma semplicemente la costruzione di un disegno che partiva da lontano.
> *L'idea dei pazzi e della pazzia è servita a tranquillizzarci le coscienze*. Come dire: tutti pazzi e quindi incapaci di intendere e di volere. Non è così.


Vero! Dire che Hitler o Mussolini o Stalin erano pazzi non spiega nulla... non solo, fornisce indirettamente anche degli alibi. Furono uomini estremamente abili e capaci.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti questa idea dell'Europa impazzita è assolutamente infondata. Non c'erano pazzi, da nessuna parte..ma semplicemente la costruzione di un disegno che partiva da lontano.
> L'idea dei pazzi e della pazzia è servita a tranquillizzarci le coscienze. Come dire: tutti pazzi e quindi incapaci di intendere e di volere. Non è così.


Uffaaaa, Qui non si può (e non si deve) fare una trattazione accademica, quindi i termini usati, almeno da me, sono generici. Certo che non si trattava di "pazzia" europea, ma furono condizioni estreme tanto sociali quanto culturali che portarono, insieme ad altri fattori favorevoli, a quello che sappiamo. Senza una serie di fermenti ideologici estremi, estrema indigenza economica, rivendicazioni storiche e personaggi capaci di montarle, il nazionalismo non avrebbe avuto spazio per diventare nazismo e fascismo.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uffaaaa, Qui non si può (e non si deve) fare una trattazione accademica, quindi i termini usati, almeno da me, sono generici. Certo che non si trattava di "pazzia" europea, ma furono condizioni estreme tanto sociali quanto culturali che portarono, insieme ad altri fattori favorevoli, a quello che sappiamo. *Senza una serie di fermenti ideologici estremi, estrema indigenza economica, rivendicazioni storiche e personaggi capaci di montarle,* il nazionalismo non avrebbe avuto spazio per diventare nazismo e fascismo.


Guarda che questo con la pazzia non c'entra nulla... ogni evento storico necessita di determinate condizioni, per potersi verificare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

A me pare invece che proprio il fare di quei due delle figure più grandi di quanto non fossero sia un alibi per potersi dire "come siamo stati bravi a combatterli" mentre invece dovremmo dire "Come siamo stati imbecilli a seguirli".


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me pare invece che proprio il fare di quei due delle figure più grandi di quanto non fossero sia un alibi per potersi dire "come siamo stati bravi a combatterli" mentre invece dovremmo dire "Come siamo stati imbecilli a seguirli".


 A me non pare proprio. Se poi ti tranquillizza pensarli poveri dementi...


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Per cui, se paragoniamo le condizioni storiche di ottant'anni fa ad oggi e paragoniamo i personaggi che sono poi stati i protagonisti, certo non troviamo identità di immagini, ma quel qualche sintomo di somiglianza mi inquieta parecchio.


Idem con patatina fritta, non sottovaluterei affatto la cosa
si maschera da carrozzone ma il pericolo reale c'è:incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non pare proprio. Se poi ti tranquillizza pensarli poveri dementi...


 
Molti, ma che dici? Ho parlato di due dementi?
Pensi che il Scilvio sarebbe dov'è se fosse  solo il buffone che mostra di essere?
Io mi considero molto meno fanfarone di Mussolini, ma non sarei mai capace di arrivare ad essere il "Duce".
Ci sono un'infinità di personaggi politici che sono dei benemeriti imbecilli ma purtroppo per noi hanno carisma e quella manciata di talento che li fa salire in poltrona.


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Berlusconi è un fantoccio che fa comodo a molti. Sia alla destra sia alla sinistra.
Chiaro, lui si fa i fatti propri, si preoccupa di non finire in galera, ma viene tenuto in piedi da chi ce lo ha il vero potere.
Alla sinistra, che a governare non ce la fa da un pò di anni, fa comodo un buffone al governo. Meglio lui di un altro.
D'altronde è più pericoloso Fini....stanno tutti tenendo su con gli stecchini questo governo, basterebbe una spallata...perchè credete che nessuno gliela dia?
Pensate davvero che la sinistra non esista più? Esiste esiste. Ma si conserva il proprio potere meglio all'ombra di un governo assolutamente traballante, lasciando che si sfasci da solo.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Berlusconi è un fantoccio che fa comodo a molti. Sia alla destra sia alla sinistra.
> Chiaro, lui si fa i fatti propri, si preoccupa di non finire in galera, ma viene tenuto in piedi da chi ce lo ha il vero potere.
> Alla sinistra, che a governare non ce la fa da un pò di anni, fa comodo un buffone al governo. Meglio lui di un altro.
> D'altronde è più pericoloso Fini....stanno tutti tenendo su con gli stecchini questo governo, basterebbe una spallata...perchè credete che nessuno gliela dia?
> Pensate davvero che la sinistra non esista più? *Esiste esiste. Ma si conserva il proprio potere meglio all'ombra di un governo assolutamente traballante, lasciando che si sfasci da solo*.


lo scopo?nel frattempo si sfascia anche l'italia


----------



## Iris (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo scopo?nel frattempo si sfascia anche l'italia


Non credo che d'Alema e Co. siano mossi da amor patrio. E neanche Letta.
Lo scopo è mantenere gli equilibri. E sicuramente il Berlusca mantiene tutto nell'immobilismo sostanziale. I suoi ministri pure...a chi volete facciano paura le sue donnine? o i suoi ministri pseudoriformisti?
E' tutto un presentare leggi di riforme che a forza di emendamenti bloccano le camere...
Sono convinta che questo è ciò che si vuole...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Molti, ma che dici? Ho parlato di due dementi?
> Pensi che il Scilvio sarebbe dov'è se fosse solo il buffone che mostra di essere?
> Io mi considero molto meno fanfarone di Mussolini, ma non sarei mai capace di arrivare ad essere il "Duce".
> Ci sono un'infinità di personaggi politici che sono dei benemeriti imbecilli ma purtroppo per noi hanno carisma e quella manciata di talento che li fa salire in poltrona.


Alce, parlavi di pazzia... io non so, sicuramente avranno avuto una megalomania, paranoie... ma non riesco a vederli più pazzi della maggior parte del genere umano. Insomma, mi pare riduttiva e semplificante come immagine... ttto qui.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

iris ha detto:


> berlusconi è un fantoccio che fa comodo a molti. Sia alla destra sia alla sinistra.
> Chiaro, lui si fa i fatti propri, si preoccupa di non finire in galera, ma viene tenuto in piedi da chi ce lo ha il vero potere.
> Alla sinistra, che a governare non ce la fa da un pò di anni, fa comodo un buffone al governo. Meglio lui di un altro.
> *d'altronde è più pericoloso fini*....stanno tutti tenendo su con gli stecchini questo governo, basterebbe una spallata...perchè credete che nessuno gliela dia?
> Pensate davvero che la sinistra non esista più? Esiste esiste. Ma si conserva il proprio potere meglio all'ombra di un governo assolutamente traballante, lasciando che si sfasci da solo.


 quotone!!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No.


Quoto... troppo semplice


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me non pare proprio. Se poi ti tranquillizza pensarli poveri dementi...


Quoto di nuovo


----------



## Lettrice (31 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Berlusconi è un fantoccio che fa comodo a molti. Sia alla destra sia alla sinistra.
> Chiaro, lui si fa i fatti propri, si preoccupa di non finire in galera, ma viene tenuto in piedi da chi ce lo ha il vero potere.
> Alla sinistra, che a governare non ce la fa da un pò di anni, fa comodo un buffone al governo. Meglio lui di un altro.
> D'altronde è più pericoloso Fini....stanno tutti tenendo su con gli stecchini questo governo, basterebbe una spallata...perchè credete che nessuno gliela dia?
> Pensate davvero che la sinistra non esista più? Esiste esiste. Ma si conserva il proprio potere meglio all'ombra di un governo assolutamente traballante, lasciando che si sfasci da solo.


Quoto anche la racchia


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo scopo?nel frattempo si sfascia anche l'italia


Ma sai alle sinistre che gli frega! Anzi, più si dovesse arrivare in basso più la loro demagogia varrebbe soldoni.

Son tutti uguali, destra e sinistra, cambiano solo i metodi. A noi resta solo da scegliere il meno peggio. (o candidarsi)


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alce, parlavi di pazzia... io non so, sicuramente avranno avuto una megalomania, paranoie... ma non riesco a vederli più pazzi della maggior parte del genere umano. Insomma, mi pare riduttiva e semplificante come immagine... ttto qui.


In soldoni quello che intendo dire è questo: non dobbiamo aspettarci di vedere "grandi uomini" che minaccino il nostro futuro. Bastano piccoli uomini, anche piccolissimi, ma che sappiano incantare ed accentrare il potere. Tutto il resto del danno lo fa l'inerzia delle masse.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In soldoni quello che intendo dire è questo: non dobbiamo aspettarci di vedere "grandi uomini" che minaccino il nostro futuro. Bastano piccoli uomini, anche piccolissimi, ma che sappiano incantare ed accentrare il potere. Tutto il resto del danno lo fa l'inerzia delle masse.


quoto con mestizia


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

http://www.gadlerner.it/2010/08/31/la-velina-islamica-2.html







mi si rirvoltano le budelle.


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In soldoni quello che intendo dire è questo: non dobbiamo aspettarci di vedere "grandi uomini" che minaccino il nostro futuro. Bastano piccoli uomini, anche piccolissimi, ma che sappiano incantare ed accentrare il potere. Tutto il resto del danno lo fa l'inerzia delle masse.


pero' è anche vero che le masse hanno fatto tacere dell'utri a como...c'è una speranza cazzo...ci deve essere...


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.gadlerner.it/2010/08/31/la-velina-islamica-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=73025&postcount=170

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

eh mari...lo sai che nemmeno la satira su sto governo mi fa piu' ridere.

io ringrazio dio che che un lavoro sicuro l'ho conquistato...ma se fossi uno di quegli insegnanti che oggi dopo mille sacrifici si ritrovano a casa..io non lo so..credo che mi armerei...altro che scipero della fame come quei poveri insegnati in sicilia. e intanto sta faccia di merda mette in gioco chissà quali e quanti interessi economici con sta merdata di conversione ...

no, io non ci credo che alle prossime vinca lui ancora. NON ci credo. non ci devo credere. e tu?


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eh mari...lo sai che nemmeno la satira su sto governo mi fa piu' ridere.
> 
> io ringrazio dio che che un lavoro sicuro l'ho conquistato...ma se fossi uno di quegli insegnanti che oggi dopo mille sacrifici si ritrovano a casa..io non lo so..credo che mi armerei...altro che scipero della fame come quei poveri insegnati in *sicilia*. e intanto sta faccia di merda mette in gioco chissà quali e quanti interessi economici con sta merdata di conversione ...
> 
> no, io non ci credo che alle prossime vinca lui ancora. NON ci credo. non ci devo credere. e tu?


... anche il Calabria e, non sono a rischio solo i precari, anche quelli di ruolo  .


Una cosa e' certa: Il diritto allo studio non e' per tutti (e' li che vogliono arrivare ) ma solo per pochi e, sempre gli stessi, i figli dei soliti  La cultura fa paura :cooldue: perche' E' un'arma contro il potere in carica.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pero' è anche vero che le masse hanno fatto tacere *dell'utri a como*...c'è una speranza cazzo...ci deve essere...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09veCiTaw5A


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DClBrUidowQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN8PouCZ9J0



​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pero' è anche vero che le masse hanno fatto tacere dell'utri a como...c'è una speranza cazzo...ci deve essere...


 Non sono masse.
Le masse sono a casa a guardare velone e veline.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pero' è anche vero che le masse hanno fatto tacere dell'utri a como...c'è una speranza cazzo...ci deve essere...


che tu consideri positivo che la massa sia  nel giusto quando impedisce la SACROSANTA LIBERTA ' DI PAROLA anche a una merda non fai un gran favore alla massa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che tu consideri positivo che la massa sia nel giusto quando impedisce la SACROSANTA LIBERTA ' DI PAROLA anche a una merda non fai un gran favore alla massa.


 Vedi che anche tu difendi dell'utri per te, per i tuoi principi, non per lui... :up:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che anche tu difendi dell'utri per te, per i tuoi principi, non per lui... :up:


no cara, per i principi civili  di tutti non solo miei


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no cara, per i principi civili di tutti non solo miei


 Appunto!!
I principi civili per tutti sono un tuo principio a cui non vuoi rinunciare neanche per chi non stimi.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto!!
> I principi civili per tutti sono un tuo principio a cui non vuoi rinunciare neanche per chi non stimi.


e quindi??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e quindi??


 E' lo stesso motivo per cui mi accaloro sempre io, quando mi accaloro.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

che ne dite se diamo silvio a muhammar in cambio di un barcone di extracomunitari? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Comunque, come nell'articolo che  ho postato oggi, vorrei proprio vedere se un primo ministro o qualsiasi parlamentare italiano andasse in libia a dire le stronzate che ha detto sto beduino sul cristianesimo e l'islam che fine farebbe:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' lo stesso motivo per cui mi accaloro sempre io, quando mi accaloro.


lo trovo normale. Se ci accalorassimo solo per quel che ci tocca personalmente lo troverei incivile:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> che ne dite se diamo silvio a muhammar in cambio di un barcone di extracomunitari? :carneval:


 :giudice:ag-giudicato! :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Comunque, come nell'articolo che ho postato oggi, vorrei proprio vedere se un primo ministro o qualsiasi parlamentare italiano andasse in libia a dire le stronzate che ha detto sto beduino sul cristianesimo e l'islam che fine farebbe:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 Proviamo?
Mandiamo il silvio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo trovo normale. Se ci accalorassimo solo per quel che ci tocca personalmente lo troverei incivile:up:


 Non riesco a spiegarmi.
Il difendere i diritti degli altri è difendere noi stessi, la nostra identità.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Il difendere i diritti degli altri è difendere noi stessi, la nostra identità.


ma non ho mai detto il contrario!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma non ho mai detto il contrario!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 In questo senso difendere gli altri è difendere se stessi.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Proviamo?
> Mandiamo il silvio...


 :giudice:ag-giudicato! :up:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo senso difendere gli altri è difendere se stessi.


no. è una scusa.La libertà non la puoi usare a tuo piacimento e comodo.
e preciso che dell'utri lo considero una merda


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no. è una scusa.La libertà non la puoi usare a tuo piacimento e comodo.
> e preciso che dell'utri lo considero una merda


 e se si offende la merda?


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> e se si offende la merda?


lascio lui libero di esprimersi, pretendo lo stesso


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lascio lui libero di esprimersi, pretendo lo stesso


non ho capito. anche io lo lascerei libero. in mezzo ad un orda di pitbull però:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Me l'ero persa...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JX3oDETc1E


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JX3oDETc1E


:bleah::bleah::gabinetto:miiiii


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Ma che vomito, arrivare a baciare la mano a quel cazzo di pagliaccio dittatore...miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

I giornali iraniani hanno scritto che la Bruni è una zoccola.

Si vede che Alberoni si dev'essere trasferito in Iran. E giu acqua calda!


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che vomito, arrivare a baciare la mano a quel cazzo di pagliaccio dittatore...miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


 
Ai tempi della Buonanima (Mussolini), il leader libico chiese di venire a Roma. e ne aveva tutte le ragioni, poveretto, visto che eravamo andati a rompere le balle a casa sua...gli venne risposto che non se ne parlava nemmeno...i beduini a Roma non erano graditi.
Oggi chiaramente è tutto diverso: Gheddafi ha già l'8 per cento dell'Unicredit (se non di più), e per salvare le banche noi facciamo così: chiamiamo i beduini e li facciamo cavalcare con i nostri carabinieri (non ci sono parole)...
E poi ci permettiamo di criticare la Merkel...ad avercela quella donna...


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I giornali iraniani hanno scritto che la Bruni è una zoccola.
> 
> Si vede che Alberoni si dev'essere trasferito in Iran. E giu acqua calda!


Chissà cosa direbbero delle nostre novelle convertite...io le manderei in Iran..là il Corano si impara come si deve.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Chissà cosa direbbero delle nostre novelle convertite...io le manderei in Iran..là il Corano si impara come si deve.


Oh, basterebbe metterle in casa di alcuni beduini che vivono dalle mie parti.
Un giorno uno al bar si vantava del fatto che picchiava sua moglie, e che questo era segno di essere un bravo musulmano. Lo appoggiavano calorosamente un paio di altri suoi compaesani tutti divertiti a vedere le nostre facce allibite.


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

voglio vedere se andiamo noi in libia a distribuire bibbie e a parlare di conversioni


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ai tempi della Buonanima (Mussolini), il leader libico chiese di venire a Roma. e ne aveva tutte le ragioni, poveretto, visto che eravamo andati a rompere le balle a casa sua...gli venne risposto che non se ne parlava nemmeno...i beduini a Roma non erano graditi.
> Oggi chiaramente è tutto diverso: Gheddafi ha già l'8 per cento dell'Unicredit (se non di più), e per salvare le banche noi facciamo così: chiamiamo i beduini e li facciamo cavalcare con i nostri carabinieri (non ci sono parole)...
> E poi ci permettiamo di criticare la Merkel...ad avercela quella donna...


E' una questione di relatività (Einstein non c'entra). Lo zio Benito faceva il goss con la libia esattamente come Hitler lo faceva con l'Italia.
Qualcuno deve aver capovolto il libro di storia, e patatrac! Ma l'Italia rimane sempre in mezzo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> voglio vedere se andiamo noi in libia a distribuire bibbie e a parlare di conversioni


Oh, lascia stare la Libia, basterebbe il Marocco, ma anche la Turchia che si dice tanto evoluta e laica. Ci farebbero fuori talmente in fretta che non darebbero neppure la notizia sulla CNN. 
Siamo proprio dei pirla.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, lascia stare la Libia, basterebbe il Marocco, ma anche la Turchia che si dice tanto evoluta e laica. Ci farebbero fuori talmente in fretta che non darebbero neppure la notizia sulla CNN.
> * Siamo proprio dei pirla*.


guardate che non è che sia cambiato molto nella storia eh?
paraculi ,voltagabbana e vigliacchetti eravamo e tali siamo rimasti


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guardate che non è che sia cambiato molto nella storia eh?
> paraculi ,voltagabbana e vigliacchetti eravamo e tali siamo rimasti


E' esattamente quello che intendo dire :up:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guardate che non è che sia cambiato molto nella storia eh?
> paraculi ,voltagabbana e vigliacchetti eravamo e tali siamo rimasti


Franza o Spagna, purchè se magna! :carneval:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> guardate che non è che sia cambiato molto nella storia eh?
> paraculi ,voltagabbana e vigliacchetti eravamo e tali siamo rimasti


 
eh....anzi..forse siamo pure peggiorati :up:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che intendo dire :up:





moltimodi ha detto:


> Franza o Spagna, purchè se magna! :carneval:


:bandiera::bandiera:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Qualcuno ha il coraggio di rivelare in chiaro di avermi segnalato come "servetta" per questo thread???


Vi avviso che sono veramente incazzata nera.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha il coraggio di rivelare in chiaro di avermi segnalato come "servetta" per questo thread???
> 
> 
> Vi avviso che sono veramente incazzata nera.


servetta???
e perchè????
roba da matti, si sta arrivando a dei ivelli


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha il coraggio di rivelare in chiaro di avermi segnalato come "servetta" per questo thread???
> 
> 
> Vi avviso che sono veramente incazzata nera.


 
Cacchio! Son decenni che si dice "Colf"! :rotfl:

Non prendertela, non vale la pena per sti idioti


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha il coraggio di rivelare in chiaro di avermi segnalato come "servetta" per questo thread???
> 
> 
> Vi avviso che sono veramente incazzata nera.


ma per l'avatar???


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> servetta???
> e perchè????
> roba da matti, si sta arrivando a dei ivelli


E non è la prima segnalazione ricevuta come "servetta"....
Almeno abbiate il coraggio di spiegare....


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma per l'avatar???


L'ho messo io come conseguenza ironica del primo commento ricevuto....


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E non è la prima segnalazione ricevuta come "servetta"....
> Almeno abbiate il coraggio di spiegare....


avrà ragione brugoletta, sarà per l'avatar. Non vedo altre ragioni, non che questa lo sia:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio! *Son decenni che si dice "Colf"!* :rotfl:
> 
> Non prendertela, non vale la pena per sti idioti


:mexican::mexican: che pirlone


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> L'ho messo io come conseguenza ironica del primo commento ricevuto....


cambiala..quella servetta nun se pò guardà :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha il coraggio di rivelare in chiaro di avermi segnalato come "servetta" per questo thread???
> 
> 
> Vi avviso che sono veramente incazzata nera.


 Ma lascia perdere dai... son minchiate fatte apposta per provocare. Più ti incazzi e più ti scocciano...


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> cambiala..quella servetta nun se pò guardà :mrgreen:


Ma è Mirandolina!!!!


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma è Mirandolina!!!!


poi non ti lamentare delle segnalazioni però:carneval:


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Comunque chissà quanti precari avrebbero lavorato con i soldi spesi per le cerimonie in occasione della visita di Gheddafi.....
Sono proprio "sconsolata"....


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Comunque chissà quanti precari avrebbero lavorato con i soldi spesi per le cerimonie in occasione della visita di Gheddafi.....
> Sono proprio "sconsolata"....


Pensa a quanti lavorerebbero con i soldi delle varie visite del papa in giro per il mondo (ma anche solo qui)


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensa a quanti lavorerebbero con i soldi delle varie visite del papa in giro per il mondo (ma anche solo qui)


Ce l'hai proprio con la Chiesa!!!!!


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensa a quanti lavorerebbero con i soldi delle varie visite del papa in giro per il mondo (ma anche solo qui)


 quoto quoto quoto:singleeye:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ce l'hai proprio con la Chiesa!!!!!


 
Con tutte le "fedi" in generale, religiose e/o politiche, e la chiesa cattolica ce l'abbiamo in casa


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con tutte le "fedi" in generale, religiose e/o politiche, e la chiesa cattolica ce l'abbiamo in casa


 Che sciagura... se penso che potevano restare ad Avignone


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Non potete immaginare quanto sia difficile far comprendere ad un ragazzo come mai l'unità d'Italia sia stata sempre combattuta dalla Chiesa. E' una faticaccia perchè, in quanto educatrice, bisogna limitarsi ai fatti e lasciare libero il ragazzo di farsi un'opinione propria..... Ma che rabbia!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che sciagura... se penso che potevano restare ad Avignone


 
Poveri francesi!

Il papa in casa e l'islam nelle colonie! 'N apocalisse!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non potete immaginare quanto sia difficile far comprendere ad un ragazzo come mai l'unità d'Italia sia stata sempre combattuta dalla Chiesa. E' una faticaccia perchè, in quanto educatrice, bisogna limitarsi ai fatti e lasciare libero il ragazzo di farsi un'opinione propria..... Ma che rabbia!


 
L'opinione propria se la può fare chi riceve da elaborare dati "puliti". Purtroppo siamo già da piccoli "sporcati" dalla cultura cattolica e cattocentrica, quindi è doppiamente dura.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non potete immaginare quanto sia difficile far comprendere ad un ragazzo come mai l'unità d'Italia sia stata sempre combattuta dalla Chiesa. E' una faticaccia perchè, in quanto educatrice, bisogna limitarsi ai fatti e lasciare libero il ragazzo di farsi un'opinione propria..... Ma che rabbia!


 Il che forse non era un male Giusy... l'unità d'Italia è stata guerra di conquista ed annessione. Infatti i risultati si vedono...


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il che forse non era un male Giusy... l'unità d'Italia è stata guerra di conquista ed annessione. Infatti i risultati si vedono...


Esatto.... Non era male la proposta di quanti volevano una confederazione di stati, come si cercava di fare in Germania.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il che forse non era un male Giusy... l'unità d'Italia è stata guerra di conquista ed annessione. Infatti i risultati si vedono...


Alternativa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Esatto.... Non era male la proposta di quanti volevano una confederazione di stati, come si cercava di fare in Germania.....


Ma li sono nazionalisti nel DNA
In Italia sarebbe stato impossibile: una guerra continua (penso)


----------



## Giusy (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'opinione propria se la può fare chi riceve da elaborare dati "puliti". Purtroppo siamo già da piccoli "sporcati" dalla cultura cattolica e cattocentrica, quindi è doppiamente dura.


Ma sai, noto in molti ragazzi un certo interesse per queste questioni.
Mi diverto molto quando organizzo in classe lavori tipo "interviste impossibili", convegni su un problema storico o su avvenimenti, rielaborazione di biografie.... Spesso noto che sono sì "sporcati", come dici tu, ma anche polemisti!


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alternativa?


 Nessuna... se la storia è andata così, non poteva che andare così. In questo il materialismo storico di Marx l'azzecca in pieno, imho.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna... se la storia è andata così, non poteva che andare così. In questo il materialismo storico di Marx l'azzecca in pieno, imho.


Hehehehe, la storia la fa più il "moto browniano" che l'uomo.......


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Pensa a quanti lavorerebbero con i soldi delle varie visite del papa in giro per il mondo (ma anche solo qui)


 questa è una cosa che non capisco.
scusate il papa *deve *andare in giro per il mondo...anzi, questo è pigro


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una cosa che non capisco.
> scusate il papa *deve *andare in giro per il mondo...anzi, questo è pigro


Oh, certo, deve andare in giro, tirandosi dietro un codazzo di centinaia di parassiti suoi pari e spendendo per ogni uscita cifre che aiuterebbero mezzo Terzo Mondo a tirarsi un po' su ogni volta. Il tutto per vendere aria fritta.
Se ne andasse in giro come faceva S. Francesco!!!! Od anche il più recente Gandhi!!!!!!!! (entrambi avevano quantomeno cose molto più intelligenti da dire)


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, certo, deve andare in giro, tirandosi dietro un codazzo di centinaia di parassiti suoi pari e spendendo per ogni uscita cifre che aiuterebbero mezzo Terzo Mondo a tirarsi un po' su ogni volta. Il tutto per vendere aria fritta.
> Se ne andasse in giro come faceva S. Francesco!!!! Od anche il più recente Gandhi!!!!!!!! (entrambi avevano quantomeno cose molto più intelligenti da dire)


 come san francesco raggiungere il resto del mondo è un po' difficile.magari gandhi e risparmiando qulache cosa sì


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hehehehe, la storia la fa più il "moto browniano" che l'uomo.......


 non solo la storia, mi sa... praticamente tutto, anche se non ci piace troppo ammetterlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non solo la storia, mi sa... praticamente tutto, anche se non ci piace troppo ammetterlo.


 
Chettelodicoaffa?


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

Trovo che a como coloro che hanno manifestato per fare tecere il prof. bibliografo che ha rinunciato a parlare ( liberamente e non attraverso violenza ) abbiano espresso la stanchezza di essere rappresentati da una banda di condannati che sono ancora  in politica per sfuggire alla galera, quindi non posso che esserne ancora una volta d'accordo.


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che sciagura... se penso che potevano restare ad Avignone


no guarda...per come lo stato tiene i monumenti a Roma, che ci sia il papa è una salvata.
Almeno il Vaticano conserva bene il suo patrimonio artistico...proporrei di affidare ai preti quanto più possibile, prima che qualche pezzo di colosseo venga ceduto ai beduini o ai giapponesi.


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> E non è la prima segnalazione ricevuta come "servetta"....
> Almeno abbiate il coraggio di spiegare....


tranquilla... a me è stato detto che ero un cane che scodinzolava davanti al suo padrone. (il padrone era Lettrice)..non si sa perchè.
E' il solito che usa il termine cane, riferito a fedifrago e a chiunque. So chi è...non deve essere un amante degli animali però.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> tranquilla...* a me è stato detto che ero un cane* *che scodinzolava davanti al suo padrone. (il padrone era Lettrice*)..*non si sa perchè.*
> E' il solito che usa il termine cane, riferito a fedifrago e a chiunque. So chi è...non deve essere un amante degli animali però.


vabbè, mi hanno detto di tutto :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, mi hanno detto di tutto :carneval:


oh lucianino, conta su, dai dai:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> oh lucianino, conta su, dai dai:mexican:


 guarda preferisco di no, almeno in chiaro... non vorrei far incazzare gente che non c'entra...


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda preferisco di no, almeno in chiaro... non vorrei far incazzare gente che non c'entra...


mandami un pizzino allora:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mandami un pizzino allora:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 ok :carneval:


----------

